# SQL-Befehle



## Fuldaer Bub (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo....
ich habe ein Programm, welches mit eingebetteten SQL-Befehlen auf eine Datenbank zugreift. Diese Abfrage wird für ein Excel-Sheet verwendet.
Ich habe ein SELECT-Statement, möchte nun aber zusätzlich ein UPDATE-Statement einfügen. Muss ich jede Abfrage einzeln implementieren oder kann ich die Statements hintereinander in die SQL-Abfrage schreiben

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Dezember 2003)

Wie meinst Du das genau? Willst Du innerhalb eines Datensatzes mehrere Felder verändern oder in mehreren Datensätzen nur ein Feld? Hast Du ein Schlüsselfeld? Sind die Änderungen für jeden Datensatz die gleichen oder sind es unterschiedliche?


----------



## Fuldaer Bub (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe eine Tabelle. Die Werte einiger Felder sollen per UPDATE-Statement geändert werden. Aber vermutlich  das nicht innerhalb einer Abfrage die ich mit SELECT schon ausführe.
Habe auch das Problem, das mein ODBC-Treiber mir nur Leserecht auf die Datenbank gewährt.
Da ich das Programm nicht selber erstellt habe, sondern es nur ändere, weiss ich auch nicht, wo VB die Abfrage "zwischenspeichert"


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Dezember 2003)

Nichts für ungut, aber wärst Du vielleicht so freundlich die Frage so zu formulieren, dass man sie auch verstehen kann? 
Das Problem mit dem ODBC-Treiber sollte sich ja lösen lassen, das ist eigentlich kein grosser Programmieraufwand.

Im übrigen haben wir hier in den Tutorials auch mehrere SQL-Tutorials, da ist die UPDATE-Anweisung ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## Fuldaer Bub (12. Dezember 2003)

Ja Sir... *gg*
Es funktioniert aber definitiv nicht mit meinem ODBC-Treiber.
Der gewährt nur Leserecht..
Aber habei ch eine Möglichkeit, nach der SELECT-Abfrage, nach der die Daten ja doch irgendwo zwischengespeichert werden, nochmal mit einem UPDATE-Statement zu ändern


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Dezember 2003)

Warum änderst Du denn nicht einfach den ODBC-Treiber selbst?
Wenn Du die Daten mit einem SELECT-Query geladen hast, werden diese wahrscheinlich in einem Recordset-Objekt stehen. Das kannst Du dann auch ohne UPDATE-Query verändern.


----------



## Fuldaer Bub (12. Dezember 2003)

Mit dem ODBC-Treiber kenne ich mich nicht aus, es ist ein "Remedy" ODBC- Treiber.
Werde mal versuchen, die Daten nach der SELECT-Abfrage im Recordset zu ändern. Nur weiss ich noch nicht wie.
Aber nun ist erstmal WE hier HI !

bye


----------

